# Fairmont motor car motor rebuild



## Devo (Sep 13, 2014)

Just wondering if there is anybody that rebuilt a Fairmont RO motor.  The motor I am working on was frozen when I purchased the ST-2.  I have the piston unfrozen after 2 years of soaking in oil and love from a rosebud.  I now have the problem of pulling the cam shaft.  I think I need to pull the bearing collars to remove the cam shaft.  Any thoughts?


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't heard of that motor. Post up some pic's and some one might know of it.


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm not familiar with your engine specifically, but in general there is a camshaft retainer plate.  Most of the time it is toward the front so the camshaft could be removed without pulling the engine from the vehicle.  Again, these are generalities and apply to many or most engines, but not all.

Was the engine stuck because of water/rust in the cylinder, or seized from friction?

GG


----------



## Devo (Sep 15, 2014)

The motor was seized from rust.  I have the motor out since the Fairmont motor car needs a total refurbishment.  I have included two pictures of the project.  The one is the motor with the cam sticking out.  The second shows the bearing race stuck against the casting while the cam is pushed out as far as possible.  The drawing I have impress's that there are sleeves that hold the bearing race are removable.  A regular 8 inch bearing puller will not fit the application.  For removal purposes I probably have to go to a regular engine shop with specialized equipment, unless I can rig something on my harbor freight 20 ton press.  I will upload the drawing as well when I scan it.


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

My bad, I thought we were talking about a variation of a *Ford* Fairmont.  This appears to be something completely different.  Sorry!  

GG


----------



## Devo (Sep 15, 2014)

Here is the drawing from a parts manual.


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

There is a guy with a YouTube channel called "shopdogsam" that is what I would consider an expert on early stationary engines.  He lives on "the east coast of Arkansas", and is quite a character.  You would enjoy his detailed engine rebuilding videos.  Here is a link:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZomvsWDOp5bYKNfhGneA-g

GG


----------



## toolholder (Sep 16, 2014)

One thing I had better luck than anything of unsticking frozen things was automatic transmission fluid from burnt up transmissions, the more burnt the better.


----------

